# Meatball Parm Fatty (Q VIEW) Italian Sauce "Gravy" too



## pittman (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I am still into new and different fatties.  As an Italian, I needed to mix my cooking world with my smoking world...Meatball Parm fatty sounded good to me!  I made some of my Italian sauce "Gravy" too, so I included a q-view of that as well.

*Gravy*

Some of the stuff I used.














Hot italian sausage taken out of the casings and sauteed in a lil olive oil.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Add chopped garlic, onion to sausage and after a bit add some paste.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Add some spices/herbs (Dried oregano, parsley, basil, italian seasoning, salt/pep, crushed red pep flake, onion powder, garlic powder)
	

		
			
		

		
	







Stir it up...dont let it burn! For me, this is the key & the base of a good sauce!







Add 1 large can of crushed tomatoes, & 1 large can of sauce. I add 1 large cans worth of beef stock. (instead of water, gives more flavor)







A bit more of the seasonings added earlier plus 2-3 bay leaves.







Some parmesan cheese.







Reduce to low temp, add meatballs and cover for 2-3+ hours.  I always say, the longer the better!







*Meatball Parm Fatty*

Filling:  Chopped meatballs, mozzarella, ricotta, parmesan, xtra sauce

*




*







Bacon quilt, wrap the sausage and meatball parm mix.















210-230 degrees in the MES with Hickory dust in the AMS. 165degrees internal temp (about 2.5 - 3 hrs)
	

		
			
		

		
	







Came out better than expected! Went pretty quick.  Hope you enjoyed the tons of pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	













Warm xtra sauce for dipping made it a keeper! Enjoy!


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)

Now thatsa fatty!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2011)

Outstanding!!!

     Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll take some of that on a nice warm crusty roll


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 19, 2011)

My kind of fatty! Great concept.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Great looking fattie!

Love the ingredients!


----------



## pittman (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## slownlow (Jul 20, 2011)

man that looks great.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks yummy Only the  Meatballs and mozzarella (is it DE Buffalo?) will make me a happy man


----------



## nwdave (Jul 20, 2011)

Now, that's what I'm talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sounds like a grocery store run is in order.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh man that looks great! Did you make the meatballs yourself or were they a store bought?


----------



## pittman (Jul 22, 2011)

You can use either.  I keep my xtra meatballs frozen in the fridge.  They reconstitute in the sauce.  The longer in the sauce the better in my opinion!  Didnt put a qview on the meatball because i took em outta the freezer.  Next time!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome fattie. That's my kind of flavor combo right there. I would have probably thrown in some pepperoni too.


----------



## flutterbye1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh my heavenly peaches talk about making someones mouth water!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





im definatly going to have to try this one out


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 22, 2011)

right on!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks pittman you give me an idea http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...rprise-meatballs-in-italian-sauce#post_666720


----------

